# Bite suits



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I am going to buy a bite suit in the very near future 
I wanted to know if there is any suits i should stay away from or better ones, 

why are they better and why are they considered no good

i am thinking to go with Demanet only because it seems to have all around good reviews
also have option and been in contact with ALM but i am not sure about them ..

I am female 5'4

just learning the french ring, have no real access to a decoy , so i wanted the suit to help train my mals in between times i see the decoy ..


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Demenats are probably the best. But they are around 1500 bucks. I have a Danny Maison right now. Its a comp suit and I have had it for 5-6 years( I trian in it daily) . I need a new suit. It has been a good suit and only cost me 700 bucks. Freddy makes pretty good stuff also at a decent price. Esa has a Freddy suit. Ask him how he likes it. I think they are around 700 also. Chevalier makes some of the coolest looking suits. The one thing about the Demenat is the buckles arent really coverd up. I like how lots of the other suits have velcro over the buckles.
That all being said my next suit will be a Demanet.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Chevalier or gallais are my choice of suits. I have a couple of demanets and they are nice. Gallais is the rolls Royce of suits. Just my opinion


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We have 3 Demenet suits here, 1 full comp weight, 1 training weight, and 1 comp with training weight arms.
We have 2 Junot suits here, both training weight
We have 1 of Freddy's suits here, training weight
We have a couple experimental suits that I made myself when I was with Matt at Signature K-9
We also have a KNPV suit made by a friend in Holland.

I dont hate any of those suits, but to be honest, the one I like the best is my black Junot suit. It is the best combination of mobility and protection. 

The Freddy suit is by far the longest lasting suit I've ever had. The comp weight Demenet is the lightest and easiest to move in, but you simply cant work big KNPV dogs in that suit all day without getting killed.
My training weight Demenet is brand new and I like it the least so far.

If I were going to buy a new suit today I'd buy another training weight Junot.

As far as suits to stay away from........Active dogs make the World's worst bitesuit, I really hate the one's made by Elite K-9 too, and the ones made by Bende really suck as well.

I like the Roca sport suits, but the jackets are cut way too short and the big "flying squirell" underarms make it a little hard to move the way I like to move in a suit.

This of course is just my opinion. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

interesting you dont like the demenat. Why is it just really hard cuz its new?


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

I know a lot of people that have the Seynaeve suits and they seem to really like them! The purchased them after having Euro Joes, Demanets, etc. 

ALM are nice suits - but I do know a lot of people seem to be migrating to the Seynaeve. A couple of my friends still love their semi-comp or comp Demanets, but they aren't good for catching a lot of dogs in training all the time because they won't hold up.

We have a Demanet semi-comp, a few Euro Joes and a couple Hard Dog suits here that we use for training.. the Hard Dogs are ugly as all get out, but I can't even begin to tell you how well they've held up catching hundreds of dogs a year. I still wouldn't own one for my personal use, and for what it sounds like you'll be doing, I'd check out Seynaeve, ALM or Demanet


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> interesting you dont like the demenat. Why is it just really hard cuz its new?


 Its not hard at all, the Demenet suits come out of the box felling pretty broken in, but it doesnt fit me quite right, I just like the Junot much better.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i think i am looking for a training suit, the less injury to me is the most important, 
i am also wondering why you dont like your demanet training suit?
also i live in ontario canada .,if that matters


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Mike, just out of curiosity, what is the difference between the knpv suit and the demanet. In regards to which one offers more protection and mobility and also which is better for bringing up young dogs?


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

I say Seynaeve. The design they have for the pant suspender system is superior to all others. They are light and fast and the material is durable yet easy for the dog to grip. I think Demanet are nice but no better than Seynaeve. Some say the material quality in the Demanet has foreign worse but its arguable. I have semi competition pants and competition jacket coming any time now. Used a comp weight and fell in love with Seynaeve. If interested, check out www.linguists.com. he also sells JM Costumes. I have a training weight JM jacket with extra padded shoulders and back that I like a lot, just less mobility and not as fast.

Do not get Ray Allen. Our club had one and we quickly sold it. Way too stiff and cumbersome(training weight).


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Just get a Demanet from Mic and be done with it, Tammy :lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

get a Can Am  or a Hilason on ebay.... NOT


----------

